# Corsair Announces New Enthusiast Series Modular PSUs



## Skud (Jul 21, 2011)

Good news for system builders and hardware enthusiasts, Corsair has announced the Enthusiast Series™ Modular line of power supplies which are basically TX V2 PSUs with modularity. These SMPS' will be 80+ bronze certified.

The full range is as follows:-

*www.hardocp.com/images/news/1311258007UI8XO9IH96_1_1_l.jpg


Looks pretty good to me. A 550W modular PSU at 5k with 80+ bronze certification with good performance and build quality - killer combo.


*Source*


----------



## asingh (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks for the share. Will be nice to see the insides.


----------



## Skud (Jul 21, 2011)

Should be like TX V2 models.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jul 21, 2011)

wow when it will be released & arrive India  it makes more sense than HX & AX series.

oops I found a link Corsair Announces New Enthusiast Series Modular PSUs


----------



## Skud (Jul 21, 2011)

Yeah, that's the original press release.

It should be available here within a couple of months max.

Wait: It has 2 8-pin sockets and 2 6-pin ones for all the modularity, will this be sufficient? Check the pics here:-

*corsair.sharefile.com/d/s58141c4c755492bb


----------



## mukherjee (Jul 21, 2011)

A hybrid of non modular and modular psu imo...lets see what the prices will be like when it arrives locally...


----------



## Skud (Jul 21, 2011)

Yeah, everything will depend on price. A GS600 is 4k now, so the TX550M has to drop within 5k IMO.


----------



## Skud (Sep 7, 2011)

The first review has come from the stable of Hardware Secrets:-

Corsair TX750M Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets

Here's the conclusion:-



> The Corsair TX750M can really deliver its labeled power at high temperatures, its voltages are closer to their nominal values than required (3% voltage regulation), and it has very low ripple and noise levels.
> 
> Efficiency is very good if you pull up to 80% of the unit’s labeled wattage (i.e., up to 600 W), between 83.1% and 86.2%. When delivering 750 W at high temperatures, however, efficiency drops a little bit below the 80% mark.
> 
> ...




Look like with a price tag around 6.5k for the 750W unit, these should sell well in India.


----------



## asingh (Sep 7, 2011)

Not bad for the certification it carries. Also at the lower ranges, it maintains decent efficiency. Nice share.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 7, 2011)

80 plus bronze certification and modular CPU, great!!! But this may reduce the amount of sell for TXV2 series.


----------



## Skud (Sep 7, 2011)

Or this may bring down the prices of TX V2, and in the process render the GS series non-existent. Or even better, the GS series comes down to the price level of CX series.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 8, 2011)

^^ But quality of GS series is very good, specially not as bad as CX series (specially V1). But now we can expect modular version of GS series.


----------



## topgear (Sep 8, 2011)

^^ thanks for the great news and this just opened up the door of whole new possibilities - now we can afford better quality modular PSUs with reasonable price - if this brings down the price of CX line up as a end result then more people will consider buying quality PSUs which is better than vanilla variants of many companies out their in the market


----------



## heartripple (Sep 8, 2011)

And people like me will be able to save some more money for other parts


----------



## Skud (Sep 14, 2011)

Another review kicks in:-

Corsair TX750M 750W Review


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 14, 2011)

^^ Thanks for the link. From the review it looks very good indeed & worth the price.


----------



## topgear (Sep 15, 2011)

any news on the availability - I can't seem to find it anywhere - all of our distributors/sellers still have only HX model.


----------



## Skud (Sep 15, 2011)

Wait another month.


----------



## saswat23 (Sep 15, 2011)

So, thats good for BD users. They can pair a real VFM and high wattage PSU with BD .


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 15, 2011)

^^ That is good news assuming the fact that tx-m came to Indian market within next 1 month.


----------



## Skud (Sep 17, 2011)

Another review, if anyone's still interested: 

Corsair TX750M Power Supply Review - Introduction


Hope reviews of other models will be online soon, these look good.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 17, 2011)

^^ These would look better if the modular cable design were for all the cables, not only for some cables. 
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Skud (Sep 17, 2011)

Still not bad IMO. Ultimately you are going to use at least some connectors, so whether the are modular or not doesn't matter. If these units are priced right, they should bring down the prices of the CX, GS and TX models. That's more important IMO.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 17, 2011)

Skud said:


> If these units are priced right, they should bring down the prices of the CX, GS and TX models. That's more important IMO.



To be very honest, I'm expecting the same. Specially price drop in GS series. If the price of GS series drops considerably, then with GS800 added to high end rig, one can have some amount of extra money to buy other more expensive components.


----------



## Skud (Sep 17, 2011)

Exactly. And price drop in the CX range means, you can at least add a quality PSU to your rig at a cheaper price.


----------



## vizkid2005 (Sep 18, 2011)

Nice ... But GS serires is better .... Its just that its not modular ... 
The Bling-Bling LED fan makes up for it ...


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 19, 2011)

^^ Well, if you think more carefully then you will find that LED fan in GS PSU counts for nothing. Nowadays in the cabinets where psu slot is at the bottom, we can't even see the LED fans in the PSU in normal cases. The only way to see them is to fit the PSU in reverse direction which will make a mess in cable management. Right? So, where is the advantages of LED?


----------



## Skud (Sep 19, 2011)

And performance wise, TX series is a bit better than GS series.


----------



## topgear (Sep 20, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> ^^ Well, if you think more carefully then you will find that LED fan in GS PSU counts for nothing. Nowadays in the cabinets where psu slot is at the bottom, we can't even see the LED fans in the PSU in normal cases. The only way to see them is to fit the PSU in reverse direction which will make a mess in cable management. Right? So, where is the advantages of LED?



I do like LED fan in a PSU - i you can go behind your computer case it really looks nice from behind - personal choice 

BTW, will corsair stop manufacturing VX550 or we will see a price drop  ?? the price of TX550M and VX550 is almost same and TX550M is better and will create less mess inside of the cabby


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 20, 2011)

topgear said:


> BTW, will corsair stop manufacturing VX550 or we will see a price drop  ??



Now TX-M series is here I can't see the reason behind supporting VX series any longer. Hopefully, VX-V2 is coming. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Skud (Sep 20, 2011)

My guess is it will be like this:

CX V2 -> GS -> TXM -> TX V2 -> HX -> AX


May be some modification in the GS range, who knows.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm saying again, either wait for corsair to stop production of GS series or GS-M is coming in our way.


----------



## Skud (Oct 24, 2011)

Review of the 550W unit:-

Corsair TX550M Modular Power Supply Review :: TweakTown USA Edition


----------



## vickybat (Oct 24, 2011)

^^ Excellent psu. Must buy at that price and even comes with 5 years of warranty.

The modular design is like an icing on the cake. When its coming to india?


----------



## Skud (Oct 25, 2011)

No news. Sooner the better. These should sell well.


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 25, 2011)

The new Corsair TXM series are semi-modular PSUs, the price is set just about right. Seasonic's S12II 520 80+ Bronze costs round about 3.55k. If cabling is not an issue, then its a killer deal.

Edit: Although Seasonic's X Series is priced a bit higher here at India, but still check out X650 Gold, its a 80+ Gold rated, fully modular costing just $20 more at Newegg.


----------



## Skud (Oct 25, 2011)

Seasonic PSUs are superb value, not to mention top notch performer. But availability is an issue.

JohnnyGuru gives the 550M a thumbs up:-

Corsair TX550M 550W Review


----------



## topgear (Oct 26, 2011)

TX650M priced at $109.99 on newegg which is roughly the same price of TX650v2 in here and if we can get the TX650M at the same price of TX650v2 in here it would be really a great deal


----------



## The Sorcerer (Oct 26, 2011)

Be advised: Certain brands/series will ditch getting 80Plus sticker on it to lower the cost. They would prefer to get them tested by other (proper) reviewers and let the results will speak for itself.


----------



## Skud (Oct 26, 2011)

Is it a bad thing or good?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Oct 26, 2011)

Skud said:


> Is it a bad thing or good?


Why would it be a bad thing if the cost is saved by the certification but if the reviews indicate that the units are 80% efficient atleast?


----------



## Skud (Oct 26, 2011)

Hmmm... so that means we are also paying for the 80 plus certification.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Oct 26, 2011)

^^ The companies are- yes (I thought people knew). No certification comes for free unless they are putting their own stickers on their own products.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 26, 2011)

The Sorcerer said:


> Why would it be a bad thing if the cost is saved by the certification but if the reviews indicate that the units are 80% efficient atleast?



Then it is good, as most of the cases reviewers do not test them in 'lab temperature'.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Oct 26, 2011)

^^ Nothing wrong with lab temperature but it should be realistic. 

40 degrees celcius is least prefered in a hot box. It will also be nice if they can have some methodology where they can pretty much scale a lifespan of the product. Better quality components, more slower it takes to degrade during days/months/years of usage.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 27, 2011)

That 'lab temperature' variable varies all over the world. In India, due to hotter ambient temperature, efficiency & life span tend to get sorter by a descent margin, resulting in lots of difference between actual result & reviewed result, which is confusing to most of the people thinking that good review means good product. It is true in 95% of cases. But in rest 5% cases, it differs a lot.


----------



## topgear (Nov 3, 2011)

Two more TX550M reviews 

Corsair TX550M Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets
Corsair TX550M Power Supply Review by VR-Zone.com

priced $100 on newegg


----------



## Skud (Nov 3, 2011)

I am getting a feeling these PSUs will be good for HTPC cases, particularly the 550W one.


----------



## topgear (Nov 4, 2011)

more than 3 months has passed but still it's not available anywhere here though TX650 is easily available


----------

